# Transmission Question



## lasett (Aug 16, 2015)

Having problems that calls for it to be repaired. The tag # on the tranny is 89-FWA- 10037. 
What type transmission is this?
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I think this one is the most clueless post I've ever seen

Is this a car, truck, lawnmower, snow blower, piece of heavy equipment?

What kind of problem?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1old dog is getting old and crotchety ,
Excuse his negativity......

We or some of us may need a littel more and some will recognize the # .

The rest of us will need make model etc etc.....of what it was in.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2018498 said:


> What kind of problem?


The kinda that needs rebuilding duh....thought that was obvious.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2018509 said:


> 1old dog is getting old and crotchety ,
> Excuse his negativity......
> 
> We or some of us may need a littel more and some will recognize the # .
> ...


Ur simply amusing, right once again as usual.......

Mr Snofarmer has a more elegant way of asking the same questions that I asked.

I do offer my humble apologies if you feel offended by my attempts to acquire more background information to help mitigate the circumstances of your transmissions concern


----------



## lasett (Aug 16, 2015)

1989 chevy 2500 pickup truck with 5.7 ltr. engine. Sorry, I'm new to this site old dog.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Turbo 400 trans. 3 speed no overdrive. Have it rebuilt with factory components and a towing/heavy duty shift kit. Helps them a lot, they hold gears better when under load. 
That's if I remember my tags correctly but on your gearshift selector do you have D 3 2 1 or just D 2 1?
Also does the truck have 6 or 8 bolt axles?


----------



## lasett (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for reply on trans question. The truck has 8 bolt wheel lugs and the shift indicator has D 2 1.................Thanks again!


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

lasett;2018855 said:


> Thanks for reply on trans question. The truck has 8 bolt wheel lugs and the shift indicator has D 2 1.................Thanks again!


Then that should be a turbo 400.


----------

